
The Bidet's Revival - danielam
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/03/the-bidets-revival/555770/?single_page=true
======
pseingatl
In the Middle East, at least, you have the "bum gun," a spritzer with a nozzle
on the end of a hose strategically placed next to the toilet. No separate
bidet required and no wet wipes to clog drains.

